# Unglaublich aber wahr!!!



## Marcel1409 (4. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Plattenjäger  #h ,

gleich werden euch die Augen tränen wenn Ihr diesen Bericht gelesen habt. Mein kleiner Kollege war am Sonntag wieder mit seinem Schlauchboot auf Platten-Jagt vor Fehmarn. Sie waren mit 2 Booten und 4 Leuten unterwegs. Um 8.00 Uhr waren schon alle Ruten krumm und 4 Stunden später waren alle 400 Würmchen terminiert und sage und schreibe "175" auf Boot 1 und "126" Platten auf Boot 2 erlegt. Viele leckere Klieschen und ein Paar Klodeckel (Schollen) bis 52 cm. Ich sach nur: "Plattenterminator"!

Was für ein Jahrhunderttag, und ich war nicht dabei :c ...

Also, raus zum Plattenangeln, wenn es der sch... Wind mal zuläßt! Schaut euch die Bilder an und bekommt feuchte Augen, der eine oder andere bekommt vielleicht noch was anderes feuchtes :q ...

Gruß
Marcel  :m


----------



## arno (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Moin!
Klasse Fang, ich hoffe nur Ihr könnt die auch alle verwerten!
Und nicht Wegschmeißen, weils zu viel Arbeit ist!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Herzlichen Glueckwunsch fuer den Fang, auch wenn ich es persoenlich nicht gut finde, wenn solche Massen rausgefangen werden, muss aber jeder selbst fuer sich entscheiden! Hoffentlich hat er fuer das Ausnehmen Stunden gebraucht und ueberlegt beim naechsten Mal wann fuer ihn Schluss ist. Das stundenlange Ausnehmen hat ihn bestimmt nicht soviel Spass gemacht!!!

Mich wuerde jedenfalls die Wassertiefe interessieren in der er gefischt hat!
Den Strand moechte ich nicht wissen, da wenn dieser bekannt gegeben wird, dieser wahrscheinlich die naechsten 3 Monate ueberlaufen sein wird!!!! Ostsee ist gross genug und will mein Glueck zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr in der Ostsee probieren, wenn ich auf Besuch in Deutschland bin!

Ein gutes Bild von uns Anglern gibt dieser Massenfang nicht gerade ab!


----------



## HD4ever (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Fang, ich hoffe nur Ihr könnt die auch alle verwerten!
> Und nicht Wegschmeißen, weils zu viel Arbeit ist!


 nee - bloß nicht !!!!!
 das wäre ja bestimmt nicht Sinn der Sache ...


----------



## oh-nemo (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Hi Marcel #h
klasse Fang :m
Könntest Du mir mal einen Gefallen tun.
Ich hab grad den genialen VA ? Rutenhalter an Eurerm Schlauchboot gesehen.(Das Teil über dem Motor):Könntest Du mir den mal fotografieren und zu mir rüberschicken?Ich muss mir auch noch für meine Gummiwurst zum schleppen was einfallen lassen.Da ist Euer Teil echt Klasse.
Grüsse auch an Deine netten Eltern
Gruß Jörg 
( bin mit der Kinetic sehr zufrieden :q )


----------



## Salora (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Dickes Petri,

da gibt`s wohl die nächsten 8 Wochen nur Fisch.|kopfkrat


----------



## Agalatze (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

übrigens ist der fänger "goliath" mit seinen 1,50 m !!!
ich hoffe er hat sich nun auch mal angemeldet hier im board !!!
hallo esmeraldo !!!


----------



## Nordangler (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Sauberer Fang. Solche Sternstunden erlebt man ja nun wirklich selten.
Aber auch ich hoffe, das ihr sie alle verwerten könnt und nicht die Hälfte irgendwo im Graben landet.
Auch ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren mit meinem Kollegen 127 Butt gefangen. Gott sei Dank habe ich eine große Familie, die sich am vernichten beteiligt hatten.
10 habe ich behalten, der Rest ging an meine Familie.

Sven


----------



## arno (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Sven, nur 10 ???
 Die währen bei mir an einem Tag wechgeputzt worden!


----------



## Adrian* (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

junge junge...wer holt denn soviel fisch mit??  |rolleyes


----------



## Adrian* (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

is ja en wunder das ihr nich unter gegangen seid...


----------



## Nordangler (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

unsere waren fast alle um die 2 pfd. schwer. Da langen schon 10

Sven


----------



## Stefan1611 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Sagt mal warum gibt es eigentlich in Ost und Nordsee keine Fangbeschränkungen??? Ich will ja nichts sagen, weil es ja nicht verboten ist. Aber wären da nicht Mengenbestimmungen von nöten.
Das sind ja 75 pro Angler, da muss man aber viel Fisch essen. Ich mag das wirklich nicht kritisieren, aber ich kann es in meinem Kopf nicht verstehen und bekomme höchstens aus anderen Gründen feuchte Augen!!

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Moin,
ich sag mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Fang aber das Bild in der Mitte hättest du besser weg lassen sollen.


----------



## Counter-Striker (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Also bei uns ist sowas nicht möglich ! Bei uns gibt es Fangbegrenzungen ..................


----------



## arno (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Stefan, so eng würde ich das nicht sehen!
Ni,, doch mal den Aal.
Wenn Du merkst, das der gut beißt, hörst Du bestimmt nach 3-4 Aalen nicht auf, oder?
Die Hauptsache ist, das sie vernünftig verwertet werden!
Ich hatte mal vor über 22 Jahren mit einen älteren Angelkollegen das Vergnügen über 150 Brassen zu fangen!
Das ausnehmen war kein Vergnügen, aber wir haben es geschaft!
Und eingelegte Brassen schmecken wirklich gut!
Freu Dich doch, das es noch möglich ist, als Angler solche Sternstunden zu erleben!
Wir Angler machen den Fischen zumindest im Meer nicht den Garaus!
Im Süßwasser siehts leider manchmal etwas anders aus!


----------



## Stefan1611 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

@arno
Wie legt man den Brachsen ein? 
Ich bin ja keiner der gleich Massenmörder schreit. Aber es tut unserem Ruf als Angler nicht wirklich gut, wenn Außenstehende solche Bilder zufällig sehen. Mal davon abgesehen was ein Berufsfischer oder "Umweltschützer" dazu sagen würde.
Und der Vergleich mit 3-4 Aalen hinkt doch ein wenig gegen die Menge, oder?

Nach meiner Meinung, die nicht die Richtige sein muss, wäre der Tag bestimmt auch für die Angler eine Sternstunde gewesen. Wenn von den 301 Schollen 200 wieder schwimmen gelassen worden wären. 
Aber will um Goteswillen keine C+R Diskussion anfangen, ich weiß nicht mal ob das mit Schollen geht.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## AndreL (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Hallo Leute,
@ Marcel, also erstmal super Ergebniss und richte den Fängern meine Glückwünsche aus! :m 
Ich verstehe die Leute die hier wieder mal die Verständnisslosigkeit zeigen gerade bei DIESEM Fang wirklich nicht.
Ich denke das man aus dieser Menge Plattfisch etwa 30Kg Filet rausbekommt.
Das geteilt durch 4 sind also etwa 7,5 Kg pro Angler. Ich bin mir recht sicher das diese Rechnung stimmt, da wir vor etwas über 2 Monaten aus 135 Platten nicht ganz 12 Kg geschnitten haben und das bei überwiegend Flundern und nicht wie hier aus überwiegend Klieschen (die Flundern sind etwas fleischiger und wahren an der Stelle auch fast alle größer). Ich bin mir desweiteren sicher das diese Angler sich bestimmt die Mühe gemacht haben JEDEN einzelnen Fisch zu verwerten #6 .
Ausserdem sind zumindest die Klieschen bei den Berufsfischern (sicher mit Ausnahmen) Gammelfisch sprich Abfall der TONNENWEISE tot ins Meer zurückgekippt wird :r . 
Ich denke das jeder "vernünftige" Angler 7,5 Kg Fischfilet locker sinnvoll verwerten kann.

P.S. @ Stefan 1611, bei den ganzen Platten war vermutlich nicht eine einzige SCHOLLE dabei!


----------



## arno (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



			
				Stefan1611
Aber will um Goteswillen keine C+R Diskussion anfangen
Gruss Stefan[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Seh ich aber genau so!
> Brassen legst Du so ein , wie Du das mit Rotaugen machst!


----------



## duck_68 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> ich sag mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Fang aber das Bild in der Mitte hättest du besser weg lassen sollen.




Das mittlere Bild tut nicht Not - Bilder von "Stecken" find ich generell nicht gut - verleitet nur zu unnötigen  |krach:  und mehr.... :r


----------



## Stefan1611 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

@AndreL 
seh ich ein und muss auch zugeben, daß ich keine Ahnung von so Meeresfisch habe. Für so nen Süßwasserpanscher sind halt alle Platten gleich Schollen!
Sieht halt einfach komisch aus, aber nehme meine Kritik zurück.

@Arno
Hab aber auch keine Ahnung wie man Rotaugen einlegt

Gruss Stefan


----------



## fishing-willi (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

herzlichen glückwunsch zu eurem super fang! ich hätte an eurer stelle auch so gehandelt, und alle mitgenommen, warum auch nicht, meiner meinung nach kann man die locker in 3 monaten essen!ich verstehe auch nicht, warum hier nach fangbeschrenkungen geschriehen wird, bei hechten und zandern und so, finde ich es sinnvoll, weil es nur eine begrenzte anzahl an fischen in einem gewässer vorhanden sind! aber die ostsee ist riesig, und istmit der nordsee verbunden, da wird es meiner meinung nach keine konsequenzen geben, wenn da mal 300 weniger rumschwinnen! denn was sind schon 300 fische, gesehen auf die größe der ostsee!
solange die fische ordentlich verwertet werden,( und da gehe ich von aus!) ist es in meinen augen völlig in ordnung so viele Fische mitzunehmen.

gruß fishing-willi


----------



## arno (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Stefan, sie mal hier nach:http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=41152


----------



## Bellyboatangler (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



> fishing-willi
> 
> herzlichen glückwunsch zu eurem super fang! ich hätte an eurer stelle auch so gehandelt, und alle mitgenommen, warum auch nicht, meiner meinung nach kann man die locker in 3 monaten essen!ich verstehe auch nicht, warum hier nach fangbeschrenkungen geschriehen wird, bei hechten und zandern und so, finde ich es sinnvoll, weil es nur eine begrenzte anzahl an fischen in einem gewässer vorhanden sind! aber die ostsee ist riesig, und istmit der nordsee verbunden, da wird es meiner meinung nach keine konsequenzen geben, wenn da mal 300 weniger rumschwinnen! denn was sind schon 300 fische, gesehen auf die größe der ostsee!
> solange die fische ordentlich verwertet werden,( und da gehe ich von aus!) ist es in meinen augen völlig in ordnung so viele Fische mitzunehmen.



Von Fangbegrenzungen halte ich persoenlich nichts, nur sollte jeder ein gesundes Mass sich selbst setzen.

An stehenden Gewaessern werden Besatzmassnahmen durchgefuehrt und somit ist die Anzahl der Fische nur temporaer begrenzt. Statt Fangbegrenzungen sollten lieber hoehere Mindestmasse freiwillig gesetzt werden, sinnvolle Schonzeiten waehrend der Laichzeit(jedes gewaesser ist anders) und extra 2 monatige Schonzeiten nach Besatztermin gesetzt werden. 


Es ist nur so, das auch Urlauber in den Norden kommen und angeln wollen und wenn jeder soviel mitnimmt wie er ins Auto bekommt, dann mal gut Nacht Angeltourismus im Norden! Die Kinder fangen dann nur Babydorsche und Babybutts und erinnern sich an das und werden wenn diese erwachsen sind wohl nicht in den Norden Deutschland kommen. Dort faengt man ja nix bzw. nur Luettkram. Zumindestens sind es jetzt 300 Klieschen weniger die fuer Nachwuchs sorgen koennen. Darueber sollte man nachdenken. 20-30 pro Kopf haetten auch allemal gereicht. Selbst bei 50 pro Kopf haette wohl kaum einer was gesagt, nur bei 150 pro Kopf?

Der Fang ist nunmal eine absolute Sternstunde, nur waere diese auch bei 30 oder 50 pro Kopf erreicht gewesen!!!

Hoffentlich denken nicht alle so und meine Enkel, die ich irgendwann haben werde, koennen in Zukunft auch noch paar Klieschen fangen!


----------



## MichaelB (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Moin,

wirklich unglaublich... Petri Heil!

Wäre solch ein Bericht meiner Schreibe entsprungen nachdem ich ein solche Sternstunde erlebt hätte, bei mir wären keine Zahlen zu lesen gewesen und ich hätte auch nicht das Bild von der Strecke eingestellt.
Abgesehen von persönlichen ethischen Grenzen denke ich mal, daß sowas zu schnell zu irgendwelchen blödsinnigen Diskussionen führen könnte / wird.

Trotzdem guten Appetit #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## arno (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> wirklich unglaublich... Petri Heil!
> 
> ...


Und auch tut!


----------



## petipet (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> wirklich unglaublich... Petri Heil!
> 
> ...


Ich schaue gerade ins Board, und lese diesen Beitrag und die Antworten. _(Ich_ _freue mich mit den Fängern)_ Aus meiner Sicht sprichst du vielen Boardies aus der Seele. Hoffentlich schaukelt sich da nicht etwas hoch.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## AndreL (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

@Bellyboatangler,
300:4=150?!?!?!?!?!?! |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 
AHA..................


----------



## arno (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Wird es aber noch garantiert!


----------



## AndreL (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Also um das zu vermeiden (von wegen der blödsinnigen Diskussionen) gibts ne einfache Möglichkeit.
Schreibt einfach nix mehr.
Für mich ist diese Diskussion damit beendet.


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Macht pro Nase 75 Platte, wenn die Filetiert sind bleibt nicht viel übrig, die schon mal genannte "Kiloberechnung" dürfte da hinkommen! Also alles halb so schlimm!!

Das eine Bild hätte nicht sein müssen, richtig aber nu is' mal gut mit den "Schmerzen2, freuen wir uns mit den Fängern, denn die werden zu viert ganz schön hart gerbeitet haben um so eine Strecke hinzulegen, das sollte man nicht vergessen!! In den Kescher gehüpft werden die Platten nämlich nicht sein...


----------



## arno (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Wenn wir jetzt noch zum Essen eingeladen werden, bleibt sowieso nix über!
Und wenn doch, kann Steffen sicher noch einige Filets in seinem Rauschebart verstecken!!! :m


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir jetzt noch zum Essen eingeladen werden, bleibt sowieso nix über!
> Und wenn doch, kann Steffen sicher noch einige Filets in seinem Rauschebart verstecken!!! :m


Geiles Versteck, was?   :m   :q


----------



## vk58 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Geiles Versteck, was?  :m :q


Und was erzählst Du zuhause, wenn der Bart nach Fisch riecht?:q


----------



## arno (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Lol, steht Dir zumindest gut!


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



			
				vk58 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was erzählst Du zuhause, wenn der Bart nach Fisch riecht?:q


Woher wußte ich nur, daß dieser alte Sack von Volker mir wieder eine einschenket... 

hat ja schon Tradition bei uns beiden, was? 

ich geb jetzt aber gerne zu, daß mir darauf jetzt kein blöder Spruch einfällt um mich zu rächen...

1 : 0 für Dich Volker


----------



## vk58 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Woher wußte ich nur, daß dieser alte Sack von Volker mir wieder eine einschenket...
> 
> hat ja schon Tradition bei uns beiden, was?
> 
> ...


Immer gerne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Das nächste Mal bist Du dran )


----------



## arno (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

|kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  Dann überlg mal wie Du den Fischgeruch erkälren kannst! |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat


----------



## Plattenterminator (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

hallo Kamaraden

Hier bin ich: der PLATTENTERMINATOR #h 


Wie ich sehe hat mein Kumpel MArcel euch von meiner "Heldentat" berrichtet
ich muss sagen, an diesen Tag war ich einfach nur super drauf. wow |bla: 

Wer von euch hat das zeug dazu meinen (unserern) Record zu brechen.
Dazu muss ich aber sagen, das ich 2 Recorde, ja ganze 2 Recorde halte.
!. die 175.ger grenze mit zwei Mann halte
und
2. ich habe in einer zeit von 4 Stunden 83 Platten auf mein tolles Schlauchboot rauf zog. kann mir das auch jemand nach machen???
dem jenigen gebührt mein Respekt


Also hinzuzufügen ist auch da ich portugiese bin, das ich seeeeehr viel fisch esse :g 
da meine anderen kumpels (damit meine ich aber nicht marcel) können nicht so gut Angeln wie ich und aus Freundschaft schenke ich ihnen ein Teil meiner Beute. bin ich nicht nett

euer PLATTENTERMINATOR


----------



## Truttafriend (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Ich glaube nicht das hier jemand mit dir in den Wettkampf zum Plattenterminieren steigt...

Viel Spaß im Anglerboard.


----------



## Maddin (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



			
				Plattenterminator schrieb:
			
		

> Wer von euch hat das zeug dazu meinen (unserern) Record zu brechen.
> Dazu muss ich aber sagen, das ich 2 Recorde, ja ganze 2 Recorde halte.
> !. die 175.ger grenze mit zwei Mann halte
> und
> ...


Hi, 
viel Spaß hier an Board.
B.t.w......Respekt haben vor jemanden der viel fängt  |kopfkrat ....hm....da gehört für mich was anderes zu #h


----------



## arno (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Wettkampf???
Es geht hier um Tiere, da sollte man keinen Wettkampf drauß machen!


----------



## Plattenterminator (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

an belly boat Angler:

wegen der Wassertiefe: wenn du es genau wissen willst, es waren genau 6 meter tief:m 

und immer drann denken, die ostsee ist keine kleine Badewanne mit dem quietscheentchen sondern ein großes fanggefäß wo nur die besten etwas
 fangen :g


----------



## arno (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



			
				Plattenterminator schrieb:
			
		

> und immer drann denken, die ostsee ist keine kleine Badewanne mit dem quietscheentchen sondern ein großes fanggefäß wo nur die besten etwas
> fangen :g


Willst Du dich jetzt hier Provilieren??

 |uhoh:  |uhoh:  |uhoh:


----------



## Steffen23769 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Nun ja... Jetzt ist für mich der Zeitpunkt das ganze nicht kritiklos zu lassen...

@Plattenterminator:
Um es vorsichtig auszudrücken, das ist nicht der beste Einstand hier im Board...


----------



## Stefan1611 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

@ Plattenterminator
Ich hab noch keinen so einen Müll schreiben sehen, sorry aber das musste sein. Sonst würde ich nie mich auf diese Art und Weise äußern!!!

Gruss Stefan


----------



## vk58 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



			
				Plattenterminator schrieb:
			
		

> und immer drann denken, die ostsee ist keine kleine Badewanne mit dem quietscheentchen sondern ein großes fanggefäß wo nur die besten etwas
> fangen :g


Für´s Angeben empfinde ich den Stammtisch als den passenderen Ort


----------



## arno (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Nächste Woche sind die Fische dann soooooooooooooooooooo groß gewesen!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

@ Plattenterminator

Was Angeln fuer die meisten hier im Board bedeutet, hast wirklich nicht verstanden.

Wir freuen uns, wenn es beisst und wir etwas essbares mit nach Hause bringen koennen, aber wir gehen nicht zum Angeln , weil wir Fisch brauchen.

Fisch im Supermarkt ist immer guenstiger als den wir fangen!!!

Ich gehe persoenlich zum Angeln, weil ich die Natur liebe und dann auch mal Zeit habe zum Abschalten! Fisch spielt dabei eine untergeordnete Rolle. Mache schluss, wenn ich genug habe. Moechte morgen auch noch paar Fische fangen.

Mit Wettkampfangeln gewinnst hier keine Freunde und mit deinen Aeusserungen keinen Respekt!

Hoffentlich liesst niemals ein Fischer diesen Thread und bringt ein neues Gesetz auf den Weg, das die Fischmenge fuer Angler in der Ostsee beschraenkt.

In Norwegen haben wir das schon FISCHENTNEHMERN wie Dir zu verdanken! #q  #q  #q


----------



## arno (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



			
				Bellyboatangler schrieb:
			
		

> @ Plattenterminator
> In Norwegen haben wir das schon FISCHENTNEHMERN wie Dir zu verdanken! #q  #q  #q



Das finde ich dann nun auch sehr krass!
Diese Äusserung hättest Du Dir auch sparen können!
 |uhoh:


----------



## Marcel1409 (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Jungs, was geht bei Euch ab  |kopfkrat ? Könnt Ihr euch nicht einfach mal mit jemanden freuen, der einen pefekten Angeltag hatte. Plattenterminator kommt aus Portugal und da muß man nicht mit einem zusammengekniffenden Ar... rum laufen wenn man Angler ist wie hier in god old Germany :v . Sicherlich war es nicht der beste Einstand den er jetzt hatte, aber warum soll er nicht stolz sein so schöne Fische gefangen zu haben. Also gibt ihm mal ne Chance, bin mir sicher das es gar nicht so überheblich gemeint war, wie es hier von einigen verstanden wurde...

PEACE

Marcel  :m


----------



## Rosi (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Schön das du das mittlere Bild entfernt hast. Mein erster Gedanke war auch vom Neid durchwachsen. Wenn ihr da die Eltern alle wegfangt... 
Nun habe ich die Bestandssituation in der Mecklenburger Bucht, herausgegeben vom Institut für Ostseefischerei Rostock, durchgelesen. Danach hat sich der Bestand an Plattfischen, vor allem der Kliesche, durch den Salzwassereinbruch im Winter 2003 verfünffacht. Es bleibt also noch was für uns übrig.


----------



## Lotte (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

moin-moin,

 ein dickes petri an die fänger!!! habe das mittlere bild nicht gesehen und kann folglich zu dem thema nichts sagen!!!

 @ Plattenterminator: ein herzliches willkommen hier im board!!!

 @ all: bitte tut mir den gefallen und laßt das thema (er hat zuviel gefangen) zur ruhe kommen!!! 


			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Nun habe ich die Bestandssituation in der Mecklenburger Bucht, herausgegeben vom Institut für Ostseefischerei Rostock, durchgelesen. Danach hat sich der Bestand an Plattfischen, vor allem der Kliesche, durch den Salzwassereinbruch im Winter 2003 verfünffacht.


 ferner wollen wir uns doch eher freuen, daß wir ein neues mitglied hier im board haben!!! auch bekommen wir eventuell ja mal den ein oder anderen tipp von ihm!!! wenn er erst einmal ein paar tage hier im board ist, weiß er wie wir alle (zumindest die überwiegende mehrzahl der member) ticken.


----------



## bengt (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> @ all: bitte tut mir den gefallen und laßt das thema (er hat zuviel gefangen) zur ruhe kommen!!!
> ferner wollen wir uns doch eher freuen, daß wir ein neues mitglied hier im board haben!!! auch bekommen wir eventuell ja mal den ein oder anderen tipp von ihm!!! wenn er erst einmal ein paar tage hier im board ist, weiß er wie wir alle (zumindest die überwiegende mehrzahl der member) ticken.



jupp, so sehe ich das auch...


----------



## Wulli (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



			
				Plattenterminator schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Kamaraden
> 
> Hier bin ich: der PLATTENTERMINATOR #h
> 
> ...


Moin moin,

mein Kommentar zu dem Müll da oben: #q #q #q 

ansonsten herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Fangergebnis!
Ich denke, dass die meisten von uns weitergeangelt hätten, so lange noch Würmer da waren, oder? Ich glaube, keiner hätte vorher aufgehört. Ich auch nicht. Und die Fische an den Mann zu bringen ist ja auch oft kein Problem, man hat ja Nachbarn, Verwandte und Bekannte, die gerne einen frischen Angeldorsch oder ne schöne Flunder nehmen. Ansonsten gibt es Tiefkühler.

Also ich meine: Nächstes mal vielleicht etwas mehr Zurückhaltung und vor allem: Spar Dir dir angeberei! Es geht daraufhin sowieso niemand mit dir anegeln du toller Plattenterminator!|evil: 
Mahlzeit!

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## Agalatze (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

mann esmeraldo,
nun hau doch nicht so auf die kacke 
ist echt schön dass ihr soviele gefangen habt, aber damit ist auch gut.
es gibt genug angler die genausoviele gefangen hätten mit der methode.
und es handelt sich hier um DEINEN record und nicht um ein offiziellen.
es gibt mit sicherheit genug leute die höhere recorde halten.
zu deiner menge von fisch sage ich nochmal petri heil !!!!
und wenn du 500 gefangen hättest wäre das auch ok. ich weiss dass der 
fisch gut aufgehoben ist bei dir.
aber so angeberhaft ist nicht ok !!
das kommt hier im board nicht so gut an,sondern eher großkotzig !!!

also dann hau mal rein goliath !!!


----------



## petipet (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu:

Plattenterminator? als Nickname, sagt schon alles. Heldentaten vollbringst du, na bestens - darunter verstehe ich etwas anderes. Ich glaube eher, dass es eine traurige Tat war, dass hier in Szene zu setzen. Nicht nur Boardies surfen. Da haste ne richtige Kanne Öl ins Feuer gekippt, mit deiner peinlichen Angeberei. Hast für jeden Ökufutzy ne Steilvorlage geliefert. Tausende und Abertausende Angler versuchen mühsam ihr negatives Öffentlichkeitsbild zu verbessern. Das machen Angler z.B. mit freiwillig abgeleisteten Arbeitsstunden an den Gewässern wo sie zu Hause sind - Müll aufsammeln zum Beispiel. Uferregionen in Laichplätze renaturieren und viele andere Dinge mehr. Einige, wenige von uns, (ich nicht) sind in Gremien, wo man politischen Einfluss ausüben kann, den wir Angler dringend brauchen. Allen denen trittst du in die Hacken. Sorry, vielleicht strong - aber meine Meinung.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Plattenterminator (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Also gut, ich muss nun zugeben das ich mich vielleicht nicht ganz korrekt verhalten habe . Es war wohl nicht der beste Anfang hier im Board. aber jeder fängt mal klein an. ich muss dazu auch sagen (schreiben) das ich keine ahnung habe, wie man sich in einem Forum zu verhalten hat. Mein Sohn übernimmt ab sofort die verfassung meiner Texte. Aber ihr müsst doch verstehen können, das es doch einfach nur ein perfekter Angletag war und könnt euch doch wenigstens etwas mitfreuen. Wisst ihr... es war wie ein sechser im Lotto, ich hab mich echt riesig gefreut so einen Fang gelandet zu haben:q . Ich bin portugiese und habe ein stümisches Temprament :g


ach, zu der äußerung mit dem großkotzigen auftreten, tut mir ja leid aber ich bin kein Kotzbroken und ich übe meinen lieblings sport/Hobby seit 20 Jahren aus und verstehe mein geschäft es zu tun.
(wollt ich nur klar stellen)

Also Plattenterminator trifft ja schon gut zu, aber ich kann natürlich auch was anderes angeln. 


@marcel:
epá danke mein bester für deine unterstützung hier. ich kann mich auch so mäßig selbsverteidigen (besser durch mein Sohn). 

also bis demnächst und auf ein neuen besseren anfang hier im board.:m 

Ps: ich werde nun aufpassen welchen überfluss mein Vater einbringen will (gez Styler portugiese(sohn))


----------



## Counter-Striker (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

@ Plattenterminator 
Viele Boardies haben so angefangen und haben sich entweder hier nicht mehr blicken lassen oder sind sehr gute Boardies geworden ......... 
Wir freuen uns natürlich auch auf deinem Fang aber es reicht ja wenn du einmal schreibst was du gefangen hast und dann nicht so "angeberisch" 
@ all
Wettfischen wird doch auch hier zu Lande gemacht , bei uns z.B gibt es auch mehrmals im Jahr ein Hegefischen wobei auch mehrere tausend Fische gefangen und an die Tiere im Zoo verfüttert werden und die Ostsee ist ja auch wie er schon sagte kein kleiner Ententeich ....


----------



## vk58 (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

So eine Einsicht öffentlich zu äußern, dazu gehört Charakter. Hut ab!

Vergessen wir den Anfang. Ich freue mich schon darauf, mit Dir zu klönen und auch auf tolle Tipps von Dir. Bis bald!#h


----------



## petipet (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Hallo Plattenterminator,ich ziehe meinen Hut vor dir und freue mich, dass du im Board bist.

Gruß...Peter#h 

P.S. Ich hoffe, du hast keinen Groll gegen mich. Ich schreib nun mal so, wie es im Augenblick ist.


----------



## Maddin (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Mensch....geht doch! Vor so etwas habe ich Respekt  

Nochmal: Viel Spaß hier!


----------



## Counter-Striker (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

nu man muss ja nicht gleich übertreiben   hut ab ...... hut ab.......hut ab ...........


----------



## arno (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Plattenterminator, Du solltest das nicht all zu ernst nehmen!
Freuen tue ich mich auch für Dich!
Mir ging es nur darum, das auch die Fischer verwertet werden und nicht in die Tonne fliegen!
Und dieser Spruch von Dir wegen dem Um die Wette Fischen, war zwar nicht gut, aber davon geht die Welt nicht unter!
Und ob Du Portugiese oder Bayer bist, ist vollkommen egel. solange Du keine Weiswurst ist!


----------



## Wulli (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Moin, moin,

denn is ja alles wieder im Lack! Willkommen an Board!

Und weiterhin gute Fänge, vielleicht kannst Du uns ja mit ein paar Tipps fürs Plattfischen weiterhelfen, ich bin nämlich der Meinung, dass es in den letzten Jahren immer schwieriger geworden ist, von Land aus gute Plattfische zu erlegen...

Wulli


----------



## bengt (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ging es nur darum, das auch die *Fischer* verwertet werden ...


genau, arno... dann sind auch wieder mehr fische für uns da


----------



## Acharaigas (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Traurig sowas... möglichst alles mitnehmen damit man sich mit dem Superfang zeigen kann. Womöglich noch verkaufen. 
Ich kann ja verstehen wenn man 10, 20 Stück mitnimmt. Aber über 100 Stück. Das ist keine Angelei mehr. Und dann wenn mal kaum noch Fische gefangen wird wird herumgeheult wie schlecht das Gewässer geworden ist. Krank, einfach nur KRANK!
Nach dem 10ten Fisch kann man alle vorne gehackten Fische vorsichtig abhacken und schwimmen lassen.
Eine Schande für jeden Angler! Fischmitnahme zum SINNVOLLEN Eigenverbrauch ist ok. Aber Raubbau ist erbärmlich. Gehört meiner Meinung nach mit Strafe geahndet. Ganz abgesehen davon dass wenn die Fische verkauft werden man sich strafbar macht.
Greetz

TT


----------



## arno (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Traurig sowas... möglichst alles mitnehmen damit man sich mit dem Superfang zeigen kann. Womöglich noch verkaufen. 

Was regst Du Dich darüber auf, die Sache ist doch klar gestellt!
Und wer redet von Verkaufen?
Willst Du was unterstellen?
Gönne ihm doch den Fisch!
Wie oft geht man den Angeln und fängt nichts?
Klopfst Du denen die mal nichts fangen auf die Schulter und sagst, das haste gut gemacht?
Klasse dann kannst Du gleich bei uns im Club vorbeischauen!
Motto: Catchless Releas Force!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wer denn keine Schuld auf seiner Schulter trägt, der werfe den ersten Stein!

Aber selbst im Avatar ein Bild von einem gefangenen Fisch, TSTSTS!!!
Herlicher Wiederspruch zu dem Satz mit dem Profilieren!


----------



## Plattenterminator (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

verkaufen??? wer redet den von verkaufen, ich verschenk meine Fische an meine Freunde und Anglefreunde. niemand kann mir erzählen, das ich mich mit schenken strafbar mache, dann müsste ja die ganze welt im gefängnis sein.


----------



## Agalatze (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



			
				Acharaigas schrieb:
			
		

> Traurig sowas... möglichst alles mitnehmen damit man sich mit dem Superfang zeigen kann. Womöglich noch verkaufen.
> Ich kann ja verstehen wenn man 10, 20 Stück mitnimmt. Aber über 100 Stück. Das ist keine Angelei mehr. Und dann wenn mal kaum noch Fische gefangen wird wird herumgeheult wie schlecht das Gewässer geworden ist. Krank, einfach nur KRANK!
> Nach dem 10ten Fisch kann man alle vorne gehackten Fische vorsichtig abhacken und schwimmen lassen.
> Eine Schande für jeden Angler! Fischmitnahme zum SINNVOLLEN Eigenverbrauch ist ok. Aber Raubbau ist erbärmlich. Gehört meiner Meinung nach mit Strafe geahndet. Ganz abgesehen davon dass wenn die Fische verkauft werden man sich strafbar macht.
> ...


@ acharaigas
also ich finde die art und weise DEINES einstandes hier im board mindestens genauso daneben. überdenke mal deine art wie du das ganze beschreibst. jemanden als krank zu betiteln ist nicht gerade heldenhaft und findet hier keinerlei respekt.:r 
mit dieser art machst du dir mehr feinde als für ein falsches handeln.

ich finde es völlig in ordnung wieviele fische er mitgenommen hat !
und nun fang hier bitte keine c+r diskussion an. plattenterminator hat nichts verbotenes getan und damit gut !!!


----------



## Agalatze (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

@ acharaigas
sorry nun muss ich nochmal meinen senf dazu abgeben.
anscheinend hast du leider keine ahnung wie sich der plattfischbestand 
in der ostsee entwickelt hat.dazu hast du wohl auch noch nicht soviele platten gefangen,denn die meisten platten schlucken den haken bis zum ar.... und nicht vorne an im maul.

und für mich gehören leute mit strafe geahndet, die gegen gesetze verstoßen
das tust du mit c+r !!!! auch wenn man dafür ist,sollte man stehts gesetze achten und keine eigenen machen. plattenterminator hat nichts aber auch garnichts gegen das gesetz verbrochen


----------



## MichaelB (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Moin,

@Esmeraldo: welcome on board :m 
Hast vielleicht etwas doll auf den Docht gehaun von wegen _ich bin der geilste Platten-Angler_, aber was soll´s...

@Marcel: schön gesagt von wegen daß man in Portugal nicht so mit zugekniffenem A***h rumrennen muß beim Angeln  in meiner zweiten Heimat Griechenland ( das sind die, die im Sommer die Europameisterschaft gewonnen haben #y  ) sieht man sowas dito nicht so verbissen, sondern freut sich "öffentlich" über solch gute Fänge - aber wir sind nunmal in Kaltland, und da ist vieles anders... #c hier finden es viele ja sogar eine Tugend, einen Fisch zum Spaß mal seinem Lebensraum zu entreißen um sich dann in Eitelkeit gebadet damit ablichten zu lassen |uhoh: 

@Acharaigas: welcome on board :m 
Aber nörgelst Du jetzt überall herum wenn man Fische entnimmt? 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.Arno: kannste mir erklären, was dieses Catchless Release Force sein soll?|kopfkrat


----------



## arno (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.Arno: kannste mir erklären, was dieses Catchless Release Force sein soll?|kopfkrat


Michael, da wird Dir geholfen :
Versuch besser keinen Schreikrampf zu bekommen!
Es bezieht sich eigendlich darauf, das , jedes Mal , wenn wir uns treffen, nichts gefangen wird!
Daraus ist der schöne Blödsinn entstanden!
Wir haben sogar inzwischen Clubkarten!
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=41075 :m


----------



## petipet (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

- aber wir sind nunmal in Kaltland, und da ist vieles anders...  hier fin#cden es viele ja sogar eine Tugend, einen Fisch zum Spaß mal seinem Lebensraum zu entreißen um sich dann in Eitelkeit gebadet damit ablichten zu lassen |uhoh: 



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Hallo Michael,
> 
> ...


----------



## theactor (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

HI,

@petipet: kein Grund, den Kamm zu schwellen.
Mit Kaltland spielt Michael lediglich darauf an, dass es hier unzweifelhaft mal deutlich kälter ist als in Griechenland - seiner "Wenn-er-könnte-Wahlheimat"  
Und dann schrieb er "finden es _viele_ " und wahrlich nicht "_FINDEN ALLE BOARDIES" _oder gar _"alle Angler der Welt"_ - manchmal liest man auch heraus, was man lesen _will_?
Ohne leidige C&R-Themen anzuheizen, aber seine Anmerkung ist nichts weiter als ein berechtiger Einwand in Richtung (vermehrter?) Angler, die nur Fische um des Fangens,- und des Fotos Willen fangen --  nur um sie dann wieder frei zu lassen.
Und somit sind solche Äußerungen wie etwa 





> ..oder Plattform für Deine intellektuellen Alleinspaziergänge..


 dann natürlich auch mehr als überflüssig bis hinfällig.


----------



## MichaelB (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Moin,

*K - A - L - T - L - A - N - D #h *


Nu mal nich verspannen und Politik vermuten wo keine ist #d

Ich möchte außer meiner Frau niemandes Mann sein, wäre ja noch schöner |uhoh: 

Mit einen Fisch zum Spaß seinem Lebensraum entreißen meine ich diejenigen, die eben just for fun den Fisch so lange an die Luft halten bis das Foto hübsch wird und sie dann gestresst in ihr Element entlassen - latürnich fotografiere ich auch mal Fische, aber die sind erstens tot und landen zweitens in meiner Pfanne.

Unterstellungen kann ich im Moment nur mein Posting betreffend feststellen - aber vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen?  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Klaus S. (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

hi@all


>>> mal ein Kasten Bierchen ins Board schmeiß und paar Friedenspfeifen spendiere....

*Nun sollte auch mal Schluß sein* :m :m :m 

Herzlich Willkommen @Plattenterminator !!!!!!!!!



Gruß an ALLE Boardies
Klaus S.


----------



## arno (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Jo, immer schön Cool bleiben im Kaltland!


----------



## Acharaigas (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Jedem einzeln zu antworten ist mir mal ein wenig zu viel. *g*
Also mal ne Zusammenfassung. Falls jemand meine Postings genau durchliest erkennt er dass ich eine sinnvolle Fischentnahme für ok und gut halte.
Wenn sich der Fänger angegriffen fühlt dass ich ihm vorwerfe Fisch zu verkaufen tut mir dies ausdrücklichst leid. Das war nicht beabsichtigt. War eher allgemein dahergesagt da dieser Fall leider doch sehr häufig vorkommt. Z.B. Norwegenreisende die ihren Fang verkaufen um damit die Kosten für den Urlaub zu verringern. Traurigerweise sind es doch die deutschen Angler die den schlechtesten Ruf im europäischen Ausland haben weil sie alles mitnehmen was sie fangen.
Aber genug davon.
Will hier keine Diskussion wegen C&R anstarten, hab nur meine Meinung geschrieben und gut ist. 
Wenn der Fänger es fertig gebracht hat eine dermaßen große Menge von Plattfischen sinnvoll zu verwerten. Respekt. Ich hätte keine sinnvolle Verwertung für so eine Menge von Fisch. 
Um es noch einmal klar und deutlich auszudrücken: ich feinde niemanden wegen seiner guten Fänge an. Und auch nicht wegen Fischentnahme. Auch ich entnehme Fisch wenn Bedarf besteht. Ich habe mich nur gefragt wie man soviel Fisch sinnvoll verwertet!!! Und Plattenterminator hat darauf geantwortet. Unglücklicherweise hat er sich mit einer ungeschickten Äußerung von mir angegegriffen gefühlt was mir ehrlich leid tut. ES WAR NICHT AUF IHN BEZOGEN.
Hoffe jetzt alle Missverständnisse geklärt zu haben.

Wünsche allen viel Erfolg beim Angeln, einen Guten Hunger beim Verzehr des Fanges und schöne Erinnerungen.

Greetz

TT

PS: Ich denke man darf frei seine Meinung äußern, oder.


----------



## Acharaigas (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ acharaigas
> also ich finde die art und weise DEINES einstandes hier im board mindestens genauso daneben. überdenke mal deine art wie du das ganze beschreibst. jemanden als krank zu betiteln ist nicht gerade heldenhaft und findet hier keinerlei respekt.:r
> mit dieser art machst du dir mehr feinde als für ein falsches handeln.
> 
> ...


Mit krank betitulierte ich diejenigen Angler die alles mitnehmen was sie fangen, dazu beitragen dass viele Gewässer überfischt sind und sich dann beklagen wenn die Fänge abnehmen. Das war auf die von mir beschriebene Situation bezogen. Nicht auf Plattenterminator.


----------



## arno (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

In diesem Threat ist es irgendwie Gang und Gebe, sich falsch auszudrücken, finde ich!
Meine Meinung!!!


----------



## Acharaigas (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> hi@all
> 
> 
> >>> mal ein Kasten Bierchen ins Board schmeiß und paar Friedenspfeifen spendiere....
> ...


:m 

Feine Idee... Bierchen muss zwar nit sein aber stattdessen findet sich bestimmt was anderes für mich...
vorausgesetzt wir sitzen gemütlich zsam am Wasser und tun das was wir am liebsten tun - ANGELN!


----------



## Acharaigas (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Traurig sowas... möglichst alles mitnehmen damit man sich mit dem Superfang zeigen kann. Womöglich noch verkaufen.
> 
> Was regst Du Dich darüber auf, die Sache ist doch klar gestellt!
> Und wer redet von Verkaufen?
> ...


Leider gibt es viele Angler die einen Fisch nur mitnehmen um damit anzugeben und diesen dann nicht verwerten. 
Siehe was am Ebro vor Jahren gang und gäbe war. Großen Welsen wurde der Kopf abgeschlagen um diesen zu präparieren. Die Körper wieder zurück ins Wasser geworfen. 
Und was soll ich für ein anderes Bild da reintun? Ein Portraitfoto aus der Setcard? Hier ist ein Anglerboard und somit denke ich mal ist ein Foto von nem Fang angebracht. 
MfG

TT


----------



## Acharaigas (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ acharaigas
> sorry nun muss ich nochmal meinen senf dazu abgeben.
> anscheinend hast du leider keine ahnung wie sich der plattfischbestand
> in der ostsee entwickelt hat.dazu hast du wohl auch noch nicht soviele platten gefangen,denn die meisten platten schlucken den haken bis zum ar.... und nicht vorne an im maul.
> ...


Jepp, du hast recht. Ich hab wirklich nicht viel Ahnung von der Ostseefischerei und wie Plattfische beißen. Hab selber auch erst 2 Flundern gefangen und beide hatten tief geschluckt. Was mich nicht gestört hat da beide den Weg in meinen Magen gefunden. Lecker.
Klar, wenn der Fisch tief geschluckt hat ist es besser ihn abzuschlagen.
Aber man lernt ja dazu... und unter diesen Umständen hat der Fänger das Richtige getan. Ist ja nicht so dass ich stur einer Meinung bin. Vernünftige Argumente zeigen schon ihre Wirkung.
In diesem Sinne.
MfG

TT


----------



## arno (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Was hat der Ebro ( Spanien) oder Norwegen hier zu suchen?
Hier geht um die Platten in der Deutschen Ostsee!
Bald sind wir auch schuld, das die Erde wackelt!
Trink nen Baldriantee und leg dich wieder hin!
Manmanmanman


----------



## Acharaigas (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat der Ebro ( Spanien) oder Norwegen hier zu suchen?
> Hier geht um die Platten in der Deutschen Ostsee!
> Bald sind wir auch schuld, das die Erde wackelt!
> Trink nen Baldriantee und leg dich wieder hin!
> Manmanmanman


Ist es mal gut? Ich hab mir jetzt mal die Mühe gemacht einige Missverständnisse zu erklären. Auch habe ich betont dass ich ins Allgmeine ausgeschweift bin.
Ich denke mal langsam ist es ok oder nicht? Was soll das denn überhaupt? Schon mal was von freier Meinungsäußerung gehört. Ich hab meine Meinung geäußert, begründet und erklärt, mich aufklären lassen wo ich falsch lag und ich denke mal jetzt sollte es gut sein.
Kann doch nicht sein dass man sich direkt anstresst nur weil man unterschiedlicher Meinung ist.
Ich hab niemanden direkt beleidigt oder angegriffen. Habe nur Situationen beschrieben die ich persönlich meiner Meinung nach für nicht ok finde. 
Hoffe dass mal Frieden einkehrt und wir uns nicht gegenseitig zerfleischen. Letztendlich üben wir alle das selbe Hobby aus und haben genug Gegner von außerhalb die uns das Leben schwer machen.

TT


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Ich habe leider noch nie eine Platte gefangen, mir wird schon Angst wenn ich die Montagen anschaue :q :q 

Aber ich würde dennoch gerne mal wissen wieviel von einer filetierten Platte effektiv übrig bleibt, nehmen wir mal ein Exemplar von z.B. 40cm an !

bzw. wieviel Plattfischfilets man für eine Mahlzeit dann benötigt...


----------



## MichaelB (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Moin,

@Franzl: von unseren Elb-Butt in durchschnittlicher Größe 30-35cm brauchts für ein g´standenes Mannsbild  würd ich mal sagen nebst Beilage 2-3 Flundern. Daraus schneidet man dann je nach Ernährungszustand der Fische 350-500g Filet - das ist allerdings wie so vieles im Leben auch Übungssache |rolleyes ich bilde mir ein, daß ich mittlerweile mehr vom filetierten Plattfisch habe als wenn ich ihn komplett brate und dann im Grätensaum herum pule um irgendwann entnervt aufzugeben.
Mittlerweile befindet sich der Elb-Butt wohl auf dem Rückzug, aber schaust nächsten Herbts mal rum, dann sollst auch welche fangen #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

HI,

jo, der Elbbutt ist wirklich ausserordentlich wohlgenährt! 
Ich finde, dass man ihn eigentlich wunderbar "in Gänze" essen kann! Frisch in der Pfanne "perlt" das Fleisch nur so vom Flossensaum. Der einzige Grund, warum auch ich Plattis filetierte ist die enorme Gefrierfachplatzeinsparung.

Franzl: dies Jahr Glühwein in Bayer, nächst' Jahr Flundern in HH! 
DEAL!!  

#h


----------



## mikemolto (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Moinsen,

............. auch noch meinen Senf...

@ all: was soll der Sch..... ???|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 
alles ist geklärt. Der Plattenterminator hat seine " Klatsche" gekriegt .
Er hat doch verstanden was gemeint ist. War Zweck des 
Meinungsaustausches und gut ist.

Wo bleibt hier eigendlich der gegenseitige Respekt ??#d 

Wollen wir uns hier zerfleischen ??|krach: 

@ Petipet : Schade, das Du MichaelB nicht verstanden hast. ( Vieleicht 
kommst Du ja noch mal dahinter ) :q 
Hack mal nicht so auf ihm rum. |motz: 

Für mich persönlich als Bordie sprichst Du nicht.
Meinungsaustausch bedingt auch respektvollen Umgang 
miteinander nicht nur: jeder darf sagen und machen was
I C H will.

@ Acharaigas : Willst Du wirklich sagen, das Du aufhörst wenn es endlich mal
so richtig los geht. ??

Kenne keinen, der das macht . 

Du würdest bestimmt auch die Würmer teilen wenns läuft :q 


Wenn sich jemand auf den Schlips getreten fühlen sollte; lade dann zum Versöhnungsgespräch ein. #g |smlove2: #g


----------



## arno (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Moin!
Acharaigas!
Ich habe, als ich meinen letzten Senf geschrieben habe, nicht gesehen, das Du nochwas geschrieben hast!
Unsere beiden Antworten liegen ja, wie Du sehen kannst gerade mal eine Minute auseinander!
Hättest Du diesen Satz gleich oben eingebaut, währe ich auch nicht so ausfallend geworden!
Also entschuldig bitte!


----------



## kabeljau (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

ich mach ma mein senf auch da drauf.

Glückwunsch Marcel1409 zum Fang!#h 

so nu zu den anneren kommentaren:
wenn ich soviel fang dann nehm ich da nen teil von mit nach hause und den rest kriegt nen altenheim. die freun sich nen 3. loch. son frischen fisch krigen die sonst nich.
warum ich das mach?
ganz einfach. die leude da können ja nich mehr zum angeln. also müssen sie den alten fisch ausn laden essen. 
machma bleib ich auch noch son bischen da und klön mit einigen. die freun sich immer wenn sie was neues vom angeln hörn.


----------



## arno (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



			
				kabeljau schrieb:
			
		

> ich mach ma mein senf auch da drauf.
> 
> Glückwunsch Marcel1409 zum Fang!#h
> 
> ...



Ich finde es sehr gut was Du da machst!
 #6  #6  #6


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



> Von unseren Elb-Butt in durchschnittlicher Größe 30-35cm brauchts für ein g´standenes Mannsbild  würd ich mal sagen nebst Beilage 2-3 Flundern.



Danke  

@Sönke
da reden wir noch drüber :q


----------



## Jürgen Chosz (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Es bringt doch immer wieder Spass ab und zu ins Board zu sehen  :q Einer hatt nee absolute Sternenstunde und schreibt vor lauter Freude etwas übertrieben( Wettkampfangeln) und schon gibts was ins >Genick; weil er hätte nach der 10Platten aufhören müssen: Wer meint ohne Fehler zu sein der werfe den ersten Stein  Dann wird ihm auch noch Verkauf untergeschoben und ect. |gr:
Ich geb mal einfach zu das ich auf diese EINMALIGE STERNENSTUNDE NEIDISCH BIN und wünsche weiterhin viel Erfolg #h  #h  #h


----------



## Adrian* (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

@Acharaigas

mann, junge junge da haste aber schön schön was gesagt/geschrieben!!
aber da muss ich dir zustimmen!
mag zwar en toller angeltag gewesen sein, aber soviel mitholen....naja |uhoh:


----------



## Adrian* (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

wer hier mal nich weiss was wir beiden meinen mit wirklich "überfischt" kann ja mal mit uns in brohler hafen kommen... :m


----------



## Marcel1409 (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Jetzt fangt ihr schon wieder damit an. Wenn man keine Ahnung davon hat, sollte man zu solchen Beiträgen einfach den Leisen machen #d ...


----------



## GoliaTH (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Danke für diesen Thread, konnte mal wieder 10 Minuten überbrücken bis Heiligabend 
Und petri an die Fänger, sowas kommt evtl. auch nur einmal im Leben vor.


----------



## renate (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

bin per zufall auf diese seite gekommen und in mir brasselt so langsam ein zörnchen hoch, das noch zu einem ausgewachsenen zorn werden könnte. ich möchte mich nicht in die diskussion einmischen, ob viel oder wenig, aber was mir so aufstösst ist folgendes:

da wird am laufenden band über rollen und sehnen und fängigkeit und beifutter und köder gesprochen, was beisst auf was und alle hüppen drauf und wollen das auch haben, weil sie FANGEN wollen! und jetzt hat mal einer einen guten lauf und soll nach ner halben stunde aufhören? 

herrjesses, ich denke, es fängt doch schon bei den reiseberichten an, die einen düsen nach hitra und berichten von riesendingern, von heilbutten, wo man einen kranwagen braucht. und was passiert mit dem tier? möchte ich lieber nicht wissen. und andere, die sich höchstens südnorwegen, wenn überhaupt, leisten können, sind neidisch und machen ne lange nase. 

trotzdem lg renate

irgendwo beisst sich das doch alles.


----------



## sundfisher (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Toller Fang, hat der Kollege einen Fischladen oder was macht er mit all den Platten, jeden Tag Scholle bis Sommer ist ja doch ein wenig zuviel des Guten.


----------



## Palerado (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



			
				sundfisher schrieb:
			
		

> Toller Fang, hat der Kollege einen Fischladen oder was macht er mit all den Platten, jeden Tag Scholle bis Sommer ist ja doch ein wenig zuviel des Guten.


Ja genau das. Falls Du mir nicht glauben solltest lies den ganzen Thread  :q  #h


----------



## Marcel1409 (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Lies du dir den Beitrag mal ganz durch  #4 , dann hättest du dir dein unquallifizierten Text auch sparen können #d ... Wo is denn das Problem? Ich wiederhole es jetzt nochmal extra für Palerado (und für alle anderen, die es immernoch nicht gerallt haben):

*Es waren pro Nase ca. 75 Scheiben und was an Filiet überbleibt ist ein Klecks, gerade wenn man eine große Familie hat in der alle Fisch essen.*

Trotzdem schöne Weihnachten an alle und guten Rutsch...


----------



## Acharaigas (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Acharaigas!
> Ich habe, als ich meinen letzten Senf geschrieben habe, nicht gesehen, das Du nochwas geschrieben hast!
> Unsere beiden Antworten liegen ja, wie Du sehen kannst gerade mal eine Minute auseinander!
> ...


Kein Problem. #6 

Greetz

TT

PS: Ihr habt es so verdammt gut da oben an der Küste... hätt tierisch Bock mal ein paar Platte zu fangen. Hier am Rhein tut sich ja kaum was.


----------



## Palerado (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Lies du dir den Beitrag mal ganz durch  #4 , dann hättest du dir dein unquallifizierten Text auch sparen können #d ... Wo is denn das Problem? Ich wiederhole es jetzt nochmal extra für Palerado (und für alle anderen, die es immernoch nicht gerallt haben):
> 
> *Es waren pro Nase ca. 75 Scheiben und was an Filiet überbleibt ist ein Klecks, gerade wenn man eine große Familie hat in der alle Fisch essen.*
> 
> Trotzdem schöne Weihnachten an alle und guten Rutsch...


Hi Marcel,
sorry falls ich mich ein wenig missverständlich ausgedrückt habe, aber ich dachte meine Smileywahl (schreibt man das so???) würde zeigen dass es ironisch gemeint war.
Ich habe mir den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und ich finde nichts verwerfliches daran.

Also lass uns schütteln die Hände  :m


----------



## Jürgen Chosz (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



			
				renate schrieb:
			
		

> bin per zufall auf diese seite gekommen und in mir brasselt so langsam ein zörnchen hoch, das noch zu einem ausgewachsenen zorn werden könnte. ich möchte mich nicht in die diskussion einmischen, ob viel oder wenig, aber was mir so aufstösst ist folgendes:
> 
> da wird am laufenden band über rollen und sehnen und fängigkeit und beifutter und köder gesprochen, was beisst auf was und alle hüppen drauf und wollen das auch haben, weil sie FANGEN wollen! und jetzt hat mal einer einen guten lauf und soll nach ner halben stunde aufhören?
> 
> ...



Halöchen Renate |wavey: Ich gebe dir in jeder Beziehung recht #v  #v


----------



## Lotte (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



			
				renate schrieb:
			
		

> da wird am laufenden band über rollen und sehnen und fängigkeit und beifutter und köder gesprochen, was beisst auf was und alle hüppen drauf und wollen das auch haben, weil sie FANGEN wollen! und jetzt hat mal einer einen guten lauf und soll nach ner halben stunde aufhören?
> 
> herrjesses, ich denke, es fängt doch schon bei den reiseberichten an, die einen düsen nach hitra und berichten von riesendingern, von heilbutten, wo man einen kranwagen braucht. und was passiert mit dem tier? möchte ich lieber nicht wissen. und andere, die sich höchstens südnorwegen, wenn überhaupt, leisten können, sind neidisch und machen ne lange nase.


 moin-moin,

 @ renate: klasse geschrieben #6#6#6!!!! meiner meinung ist dem nichts hinzuzufügen!!! laßt es gut sein jungs!!!!!


----------



## Kalle (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Mich auch mal renate anschliesse, auch wenn ich mit ihr zusammen bin :q 
aber wo sie recht hat hat sie recht....
es wird so viel in berichten und in foren geschreiben, wie man am besten die fische lockt, oder sie zum beissen verführt, und wenn dann mal einer zuschlägt und glück hat, dann wird ein drama draus gemacht!!!!

und 75 platte pro nase ist auch nicht die welt,oder??? macht filet draus und da bleibt nicht viel über vom fisch...

ich hatte vor jahren beim brandungsangeln auf langeland auch mal mit meinem kollegen an die 120 maßige dorsche gefangen,von 15 uhr bis nachts um 1 uhr,und das mit einer rute,dann haben wir aufgehört,da hatten wir beide schon bedenken.( sie wurden innerhalb von 4 wochen mit familie + bekannten aufgegessen)
allerdings sind wir mit der 11 uhr fähre hin, und nächsten morgen um 8 uhr mit der fähre wieder zurück.


und.....mal ganz ehrlich???? wer bezahlt von euch 40€ oder mehr für ein kutterangeln in der nordsee auf makrele und hört auf, wenn er seine 30 makrelen hat???? ich glaube das macht keiner.  

aber wichtig ist auch, das der fisch sinvoll verwertet wird,und davon gehe ich aus wenn jemand sehr viel glück hat und mal so viel fängt.

wünsch euch allen frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch ins jahr 2005


----------



## Bellyboatangler (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

@ Kalle 

Makrelen kannst halt nicht mit plattfischen vergleichen. Wenn auch Klieschen nicht gerade die hochwertigen und seltenen Plattfische sind.


Makrelen kommen in Schwaermen von Tausenden vor.

Wenn dort einer meint er muss 100 oder 200 Makrelen/Heringe mitnehmen, naja dann viel Spass beim Ausnehmen!

Nur sollte jeder sein persoenliches Mass haben und nicht erst aufhoeren wenn die Wuermer bzw. Vorfaecher alle sind. Noch haben wir keine gesetzliche Fangbeschraenkung, was wohl irgendwann kommen wird.

Kenne reichlich Angler und einige nehmen fast alles mit was das "gesetzliche" Mindestmass erfuellt und Ende des jahres entsorgen sie die haelfte mit Gefrierbrand . Das muss wirklich nicht sein. Ich esse wirklich viel Fisch, aber mehr als 1 mal die Woche vertrage ich absolut nicht. Fisch mit Gefrierbrand gibt es bei mir jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## chippog (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

ja, ja, ja! ich gebs ja zu! ich hätte euch nicht so lange alleine lassen sollen... auf der anderen seite habt ihr euch recht gut geschlagen, will meinen, nachdem die jungen pferde für einige etwas durchgegangen waren. ist schon in ordnung, wenn es sich halt wieder beruhigt. so will ich denn noch weitere kommentare zulassen, wenn sie konstruktiv oder versönend sind! alles andere lasst bitte stecken. es hat auch keinen sinn, zum beispiel die jagd auf den grossen heilbutt mit dem makrelenangeln, dem karpfenangeln, dem rotaugenstippen, dem big game, dem plattfischangeln zu vergleichen!!! das hinkt vorne, hinten und zur seite... alla die noch ziemlich neu sind, herzlich willkommen! hoffentlich holt ihr euch hier ein paar gute tips, gar neue freunde oder zumindest schöne stunden! das schreibt jemand, der an achtzig klieschen, geangelt, gesäubert und gegessen (letzteres allerdings auch von familie und freunden) fast genau so viel spass gehabt hat, wie an einem schellfisch von einskommasechs kilo. es gilt, als angler nicht nur gut zu angeln zu lernen sondern auch sinnvoll mit dem fang umzugehen (auch verbal), was schwierigerweise in verschiedenen situationen völlig unterschiedlich sein kann. in diesem sinne viel erfolg dabei, ein schönes neues angeljahr und skitfiske aus göteborg! euer platt- und küchenmod


----------



## patzmaus (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Hi Boardies,

ich verstehe diese ganze Aufregung nicht.

Solange sich ein Angler im Rahmen der Gesetze hält, kann man ihm nichts vorwerfen! Falls jemand ein Problem damit hat, muß er halt die Gesetzeslage ändern, anstatt sich hier als Moralapostel aufzuspielen.

Mal ehrlich, wie oft geht man angeln und fängt gar nichts! Soll man dann an einem außergewöhnlichen Tag früher aufhören zu angeln? Wer schon mal sehr viele Fische an einem Tag gefangen hat, der weiß genau, das er am nächsten oder übernächsten Tag automatisch weniger fängt. Entweder es läuft nicht so gut oder man hat keine Lust schon wieder so viel zu filitieren und bremst sich automatisch selbst.

Einerseits sagen die Angler, die Bestände würden durch angeln keinen Schaden nehmen, sondern nur durch die Berufsfischerei und durch die Umweltverschmutzung, andererseits wird einem Angelkollegen so eine Sternstunde mißgönnt. Für mich paßt das irgendwie nicht zusammen.  |kopfkrat 

Bei meinem letzten Norwegentörn gab es im Nachbarhaus ein paar "Verrückte" die mit dem Netz geangelt haben, selbst die hatten keine Lust mehr als ihre Kisten voll waren. Wir haben ganz "normal" geangelt, haben unsere Kisten aber auch voll bekommen und hatten dafür ein paar Tage mehr Angelspaß (ohne Babydorsche).

Ich wünsche euch allen tolle Angeltage und ein glückliches Jahr 2005.


----------



## Marcel1409 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

|good:  |laola:  |good:


----------



## DxcDxrsch (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Ihr seit ja drauf! 
 Wenn sich jetzt schon Angler, die naturgemäß eigentlich zu den ruhigeren Zeitgenossen gehören, die Köppe einschlagen kann man gleich einpacken und sich mit den  Ruten duellieren! *zing zing* Jetzt bloß nicht zu ernst nehmen!!!

 Ciao Doc (dem Waldi sien Söhn)


----------



## Waldi (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Ich habe schon gleich nach dem Bericht von Marcel gewußt, was hier wieder abgehen wird und diese Diskusion einfach ignoriert. Da nun schon Sohnemann nicht mehr stillhalten kann will ich auch mal was sagen.
Sollte ich einmal solche Traumstunden erleben, werdet Ihr es leider nicht erfahren!!!
Ich habe heute schon Angst gehabt zu erzählen, daß ich kleine Flundern für´s Aquarium mitgenommen habe. Noch ist dort keine dumme Laberei aufgekommen, ich hoffe das bleibt auch so.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Super fang!#6  auch ich habe in zwei tagen vom boot, in greena DK, von 300 platten  100 mitgenommen. wenn ich mich zuhause mit drei kumpeln zum platte - braten treffe, futtert jeder so acht stück.. das machen wir drei mal und der fisch ist geschichte!:q  

wenn man zu dritt 150 platte liegen hat, sind bei arbeitsteiligem vorgehen keine zwei stunden vergangen und die viecher liegen abezogen in der truhe .
gruß robert#h


----------



## haukep (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Ist doch alles total in Ordnung


----------



## chippog (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*



			
				DocDorsch schrieb:
			
		

> ...Angler, die naturgemäß eigentlich zu den ruhigeren Zeitgenossen gehören, ...


ne, doc (dem waldi sien söhn), da hast du wohl was missverstanden, ruhigere zeitgenossen??? meiner erfahrung nach sind viele desswegen angler, weil sie gerade alles andere als ruhig sind und angeln als ausgleich brauchen... :m 
der beweis ist ja wohl so manches posting hier im ab  |supergri


----------



## Agalatze (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

@ cjippog
da kann ich dir 100 % zustimmen !
ich bin eigentlich auch kein ruhiger typ.


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Angeln macht mich total unruhig, wuschig, ich träum davon und es kann garnicht wild genug sein..( am anderen ende der schnur..):q 

angler sind so verschieden, kann man nicht als allgemein "ruhig" oder " wild" zusammenfassen. 

gruß robert#h


----------



## Counter-Striker (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

Ich bin immer ruhig beim angeln es sei denn an der Rute geht es rund dann werde ich auch "wild" :q


----------



## chippog (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

mit anderen worten, wer von "wir angler" spricht, sollte mit verallgemeinerungen sehr vorsichtig sein!
 #q  |evil:  |wavey:  :k  #d  #c  :l  ;+  :v  |bla:  :c  :g    |gr:  |krach: 
musste mal sein :q  ich benutze die dinger ja fast nie, chippie


----------



## Agalatze (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

@ chippog
hehe nun hast du aber erstmal genug smilys für das nächste jahr verbraucht


----------



## chippog (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Unglaublich aber wahr!!!*

befürchte ich auch... ; )


----------

